# The Strange Magic of: Laura Branigan



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I miss Laura Branigan. What a voice! The power, the Celtic "catch", the slight breaking of the voice adding poignancy and authenticity to a song like The Power of Love. Dead of a brain aneurysm at only 47. The 1980s was her golden decade--you could consider her, in a way, a female counterpart to similar 1980s icon Billy Idol. It is problematic finding a fully believable live performance clip of Branigan on YouTube--there is always a suspicion that she is singing to a prerecorded track, or lip-syncing or whatever--the studio was where the magic was created: Gloria, Self-Control, Spanish Eddie, The Lucky One, the insanely fabulous Show Me Heaven. Here is a mostly believable _Ti Amo_.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I loved that voice too.

It was funny that with such an instrument, her biggest success were versions of Italian pop instead of mainstream ballads à la Céline Dion.

I attended a couple of her concerts, and can guarantee she was singing live!. Great singing, also (mostly, she also had a penchant for vocal accidents here and there).

I remember very well in the early 1980s, when I heard "Gloria" (I already knew the version of Umberto Tozzi, that was a huge success in Spain a few years before), and thought: 'My, what a beautiful voice!'.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of this lady. Very distinct voice and a beautiful face - and of course, her classic hits. My favorite Laura Branigan songs are "Self-Control" and "Spirit of Love".:angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Show Me Heaven._. RIP Laura.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_The Power of Love_ is formidable indeed! Here is Laura (safely in the studio) telling us all about it. I find particularly emotionally effective her taking her voice to and beyond the very edge at the cusp moments of the song--_¡muy flamenco!_. Now some people may actually not like this kind of music--but I do.


----------

